# ath5k card help?

## cwc

I've got a Netgear WG511T and I'm trying to work around madwifi (can't emerge).

I've compiled ath5k into my kernel (not a module)

Here is my ip link:

```

tma linux # ip link

1: lo: <LOOPBACK,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 16436 qdisc noqueue state UNKNOWN 

    link/loopback 00:00:00:00:00:00 brd 00:00:00:00:00:00

2: eth0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast state UP qlen 1000

    link/ether 00:20:e0:66:0e:96 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

3: sit0: <NOARP> mtu 1480 qdisc noop state DOWN 

    link/sit 0.0.0.0 brd 0.0.0.0

16: wmaster0: <UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 0 qdisc pfifo_fast state UNKNOWN qlen 1000

    link/ieee802.11 00:14:6c:fa:b1:46 brd 00:00:00:00:00:00

17: wlan0: <NO-CARRIER,BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast state DOWN qlen 1000

    link/ether 00:14:6c:fa:b1:46 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

```

Here is ifconfig wlan0 up

```

tma linux # ifconfig wlan0 up

tma linux # ifconfig         

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:20:E0:66:0E:96  

          inet addr:192.168.0.10  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::220:e0ff:fe66:e96/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:31787 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:20323 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:23332915 (22.2 Mb)  TX bytes:3178833 (3.0 Mb)

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:14:6C:FA:B1:46  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-14-6C-FA-B1-46-38-C0-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          UP RUNNING  MTU:0  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

tma linux # 

```

What do I have to do to get an ip address.  Do I need ath0?

----------

## dylix

set it up in conf.d/net

or u could try manually setting the ip.. (dont forget to edit /etc/resolve.conf)

```
ifconfig wlan0 192.168.0.x netmask 255.255.255.0

route add default gw 192.168.0.(gateway ip)
```

or dhcp..

```
dhcpcd wlan0
```

if thats what u mean

just as an example here is my conf.d/net for my wlan0 device..

```
modules=( "ifconfig" )

config_wlan0=( "192.168.2.94 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.2.255" )

routes_wlan0=( "default via 192.168.2.1" )

routes_wlan0=(

"192.168.2.1 dev wlan0"

"default via 192.168.2.1"

)
```

----------

## cwc

Hmm I'll give it a try then re-edit this post.

I had to use madwifi before I update to:

tma ~ # uname -a

Linux tma 2.6.30-gentoo-r5 #5 SMP Thu Sep 10 22:44:25 PDT 2009 i686 Pentium III (Coppermine) GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

t

As I mentioned I did not put ath as a module.  Hope this works I can't emerge madwifi.

Thanks

 *dylix wrote:*   

> set it up in conf.d/net
> 
> or u could try manually setting the ip.. (dont forget to edit /etc/resolve.conf)
> 
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

cwc,

wlan0 is your wireless, so your kerenl is in good shape 

You need a net.wlan0 symlink in /etc/init.d/  that points to net.lo

Now you can set up wlan0 in /etc/conf.d/net and start it with 

```
/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start
```

You will also need wpa_suplicant and/or wireless tools to get authenticated before you can get an IP

----------

## Mike Hunt

... also there lots of threads on that topic, just type ath5k  in the Gentoo Forums Quick Search: and you will find many resolved ath5k threads.

and there is a  Gentoo Wiki page on that.

----------

## d2_racing

Are you sure that your card is working :

```

# iwlist scan

# dmesg | grep -i ath

```

----------

## cwc

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Are you sure that your card is working :
> 
> ```
> 
> # iwlist scan
> ...

 

Hopefully I can bind the nic without Madwifi.  

Here is the output of iwlist and dmesg

Thanks for the help everyone.

```

tma init.d # iwlist scan 

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

sit0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

wmaster0  Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:1E:E5:24:46:9F

                    Channel:1

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality=18/70  Signal level=-92 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"FORBES LINKSYS"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              18 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Mode:Unknown/bug

                    Extra:tsf=00000096d21677eb

                    Extra: Last beacon: 1057ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 000E464F52424553204C494E4B535953

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B961224486C

                    IE: Unknown: 030101

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C183060

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : TKIP CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : TKIP CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: 0706545720010B10

                    IE: Unknown: 33082001020304050607

                    IE: Unknown: 33082105060708090A0B

                    IE: Unknown: 050400010101

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1AEE1117FF000000010000000000000000000000000C0000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D1601050700000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101000003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: DD1E00904C33EE1117FF000000010000000000000000000000000C0000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD1A00904C3401050700000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 7F0101

                    IE: Unknown: DD07000C4307000000

          Cell 02 - Address: 00:1C:F0:C5:EF:CB

                    Channel:1

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality=70/70  Signal level=-40 dBm  

                    Encryption key:off

                    ESSID:""

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s

                              36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=0000021409469180

                    Extra: Last beacon: 938ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 0000

                    IE: Unknown: 010482848B96

                    IE: Unknown: 030101

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 32080C1218243048606C

                    IE: Unknown: DD070050F202000100

                    IE: Unknown: DD1E00904C334C101FFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD1A00904C3401000500000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A4C101FFFFF000000000000000000000000000004000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D1601000100000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 050400010000

          Cell 03 - Address: 00:04:3F:00:24:8E

                    Channel:5

                    Frequency:2.432 GHz (Channel 5)

                    Quality=15/70  Signal level=-95 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:""

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              11 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=00000395096e9570

                    Extra: Last beacon: 674ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 0000

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B0C12961824

                    IE: Unknown: 030105

                    IE: Unknown: 0712555320010B1E240411340418640B1E95051E

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 32043048606C

                    IE: Unknown: DD0B00043F00064950202D2035

                    IE: Unknown: DD080005840003000000

                    IE: Unknown: 050700010000000000

          Cell 04 - Address: 00:1C:F0:F4:35:0E

                    Channel:6

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality=18/70  Signal level=-92 dBm  

                    Encryption key:off

                    ESSID:"Mason Network"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              12 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:9 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=0000005a40362181

                    Extra: Last beacon: 563ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 000D4D61736F6E204E6574776F726B

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B960C183048

                    IE: Unknown: 030106

                    IE: Unknown: 050400010000

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 32041224606C

                    IE: Unknown: DD0900037F01010006FF7F

                    IE: Unknown: DD0C00037F020101460002A34000

                    IE: Unknown: DD0600032F010001

          Cell 05 - Address: 00:90:4C:7E:00:10

                    Channel:11

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

                    Quality=17/70  Signal level=-93 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"BIGFOOT"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=000000383e0a7187

                    Extra: Last beacon: 84ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 0007424947464F4F54

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B962430486C

                    IE: Unknown: 03010B

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104

                    IE: Unknown: 2F0104

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C121860

                    IE: Unknown: DD06001018020000

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

tma init.d # dmesg | grep -i ath 

[    2.419916] ath5k 0000:09:00.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)

[    2.420080] ath5k 0000:09:00.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKD] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

[    2.420364] ath5k 0000:09:00.0: registered as 'phy0'

[    2.599256] ath5k phy0: Atheros AR2414 chip found (MAC: 0x79, PHY: 0x45)

[  856.519971] ath5k 0000:09:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

[  871.803701] ath5k 0000:09:00.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)

[  871.803731] ath5k 0000:09:00.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKD] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

[  871.803900] ath5k 0000:09:00.0: registered as 'phy1'

[  872.177173] ath5k phy1: Atheros AR2414 chip found (MAC: 0x79, PHY: 0x45)

[  999.091453] ath5k 0000:09:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

[ 1007.683594] ath5k 0000:09:00.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)

[ 1007.683624] ath5k 0000:09:00.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKD] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

[ 1007.683774] ath5k 0000:09:00.0: registered as 'phy2'

[ 1007.930577] ath5k phy2: Atheros AR2414 chip found (MAC: 0x79, PHY: 0x45)

[55654.767450] ath5k 0000:09:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

[55669.532577] ath5k 0000:09:00.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)

[55669.532606] ath5k 0000:09:00.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKD] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

[55669.532752] ath5k 0000:09:00.0: registered as 'phy3'

[55669.779632] ath5k phy3: Atheros AR2414 chip found (MAC: 0x79, PHY: 0x45)

[55705.348492] ath5k 0000:09:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

[84702.938650] ath5k 0000:09:00.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)

[84702.938680] ath5k 0000:09:00.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKD] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

[84702.938949] ath5k 0000:09:00.0: registered as 'phy4'

[84703.119402] ath5k phy4: Atheros AR2414 chip found (MAC: 0x79, PHY: 0x45)

[85268.816446] ath5k 0000:09:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

[85284.520606] ath5k 0000:09:00.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)

[85284.520635] ath5k 0000:09:00.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKD] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

[85284.520789] ath5k 0000:09:00.0: registered as 'phy5'

[85284.797224] ath5k phy5: Atheros AR2414 chip found (MAC: 0x79, PHY: 0x45)

[86895.087424] ath5k 0000:09:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

[87671.654594] ath5k 0000:09:00.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)

[87671.654623] ath5k 0000:09:00.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKD] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

[87671.654768] ath5k 0000:09:00.0: registered as 'phy6'

[87671.864770] ath5k phy6: Atheros AR2414 chip found (MAC: 0x79, PHY: 0x45)

[88094.866535] ath5k 0000:09:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

[88201.852650] ath5k 0000:09:00.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)

[88201.852679] ath5k 0000:09:00.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKD] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

[88201.852826] ath5k 0000:09:00.0: registered as 'phy7'

[88202.116228] ath5k phy7: Atheros AR2414 chip found (MAC: 0x79, PHY: 0x45)

[141077.259500] ath5k 0000:09:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

[141080.724608] ath5k 0000:09:00.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)

[141080.724637] ath5k 0000:09:00.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKD] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

[141080.724783] ath5k 0000:09:00.0: registered as 'phy8'

[141080.975747] ath5k phy8: Atheros AR2414 chip found (MAC: 0x79, PHY: 0x45)

tma init.d # 

```

----------

## d2_racing

Now that your driver is working, then you can configure your AP with wpa_supplicant or wireless-tool.

----------

## cwc

This is strange?

This script worked:

```

ifconfig wlan0 up;

iwconfig wlan0 essid "TMA";

iwconfig wlan0 ap 00:1c:f0:c5:ef:cb;

dhcpcd wlan0;

```

I've got a hidden SSID with MAC filtering.

Now what is stange the nic does not blink.  

Usually I get both lights blinking on the NetGear pcicma.

(if I use it in a Windoze slot and on my other Gentoo install)

If this posts I'm doing it with my wireless nic.

File: /var/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-wlan0.info

```

IPADDR='192.168.0.11'

NETMASK='255.255.255.0'

BROADCAST='192.168.0.255'

ROUTES=''

GATEWAYS='192.168.0.1'

DNSSERVERS='192.168.0.1'

DHCPSID='192.168.0.1'

LEASEDFROM='1252928811'

LEASETIME='86400'

RENEWALTIME='43200'

REBINDTIME='75600'

INTERFACE='wlan0'

CLASSID='dhcpcd 3.1.5'

CLIENTID='ff:00:00:00:15:00:01:00:01:12:2d:a0:11:00:20:e0:66:0e:96'

DHCPCHADDR='00:14:6c:fa:b1:46'

```

----------

## d2_racing

The blinking feature need to be able inside the kernel.

You need to at least enable that :

```

 Networking Support

   --> Wireless

 [*]     Enable LED triggers   

```

----------

## d2_racing

If I were you, you should try wpa_supplicant instead of hardcoding your wireless settings.

----------

## cwc

 *Mike Hunt wrote:*   

> ... also there lots of threads on that topic, just type ath5k  in the Gentoo Forums Quick Search: and you will find many resolved ath5k threads.
> 
> and there is a  Gentoo Wiki page on that.

 

Thanks for all the help.  I still need to get a clean script to make a clean connection with wifi.

Life is good with this Gentoo install!  I started on August 21.

----------

## d2_racing

If so, then you will need to use wpa_supplicant or even WICD or networkmanager.

----------

## cwc

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> The blinking feature need to be able inside the kernel.
> 
> You need to at least enable that :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

That is sooo cool!!  This is the world best Linux forum.  Hands down!

----------

## d2_racing

Yeah  :Razz: 

----------

## cwc

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> The blinking feature need to be able inside the kernel.
> 
> You need to at least enable that :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I did have it enabled?  Could it be something else?

Here's my radio control tags for my kernel:

# Rate control algorithm selection

#

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_PID is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="minstrel"

# CONFIG_MAC80211_MESH is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG_MENU is not set

# CONFIG_WIMAX is not set

CONFIG_RFKILL=y

# CONFIG_RFKILL_INPUT is not set

CONFIG_RFKILL_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_NET_9P is not set

----------

## d2_racing

Maybe it's from the RFkill switch.

You could able all the options about RFKill switch and retry.

----------

## cwc

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Maybe it's from the RFkill switch.
> 
> You could able all the options about RFKill switch and retry.

 

I recompile the kernal and linked it.

Still no blinking .  It might be something else.

But I can connect to the network.

----------

## d2_racing

Can you post this :

```

# cd /usr/src/linux

# cat .config | grep -i led

```

----------

## cwc

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Can you post this :
> 
> ```
> 
> # cd /usr/src/linux
> ...

 

```

cat .config | grep -i led 

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

CONFIG_RFKILL_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

CONFIG_NEW_LEDS=y

CONFIG_LEDS_CLASS=y

# LED drivers

# CONFIG_LEDS_ALIX2 is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_PCA9532 is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_LP5521 is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_CLEVO_MAIL is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_PCA955X is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_BD2802 is not set

# LED Triggers

CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGERS=y

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_HEARTBEAT is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_BACKLIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_DEFAULT_ON is not set

# iptables trigger is under Netfilter config (LED target)

```

----------

## d2_racing

Maybe you should try to enable that option : CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_DEFAULT_ON

----------

## cwc

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Maybe you should try to enable that option : CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_DEFAULT_ON

 

No luck.  But things still work.  Which is a good thing.

I need to also need to get my audio card working.

Multimedia audio controller: ESS Technology ES1983S Maestro-3i PCI Audio Accelerator (rev 10)

I notice some the alsa drivers are masked.  I did compile the card into my kernel.

But alsaconfig won't pick it up.  It is looking for a module.

```

tma linux # cat .config | grep -i led 

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

CONFIG_RFKILL_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

CONFIG_NEW_LEDS=y

CONFIG_LEDS_CLASS=y

# LED drivers

# CONFIG_LEDS_ALIX2 is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_PCA9532 is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_LP5521 is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_CLEVO_MAIL is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_PCA955X is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_BD2802 is not set

# LED Triggers

CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGERS=y

CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_TIMER=y

CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_HEARTBEAT=y

CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_BACKLIGHT=y

CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_DEFAULT_ON=y

# iptables trigger is under Netfilter config (LED target)

```

----------

## d2_racing

 *cwc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I need to also need to get my audio card working.
> 
> Multimedia audio controller: ESS Technology ES1983S Maestro-3i PCI Audio Accelerator (rev 10)
> ...

 

You should open an another post for that.

----------

